# Which code track do most N-Scalers run?



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all! I've been lurking here a little while reading but haven't had a question that I couldn't answer until now. I've liked model trains all my life ever since my parents got me a Tyco HO train set when I was a baby. I've never really had room to set it up permanently and now is no exception. So I think when I find a job and am working again I'm going to setup a N Scale setup on a wall shelf so I can do more with a little space.

So my question is which I mentioned in the title is, what code track do most of you run/prefer for N Scale?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The most common is Atlas C85...Atlas' C55 sectional track is gaining in popularity. If I'm not mistaken, Kato's roadbed type is also C85.


----------



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

Another question, why does each code track have different size radius pieces and so forth.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Simple ... diversity of layout design ... some small radius/diameter loops, some larger radius/diameter loops, etc. Bear in mind that larger locos and cars (like long passenger cars) really need appropriately sized larger radius track turns to run smoothly and aesthetically.

TJ


----------



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

No I mean one code track will have 10" and 15" radius pieces among others while another code will not have 10" and 15" but instead 9.75" and 14.75" radius pieces. Makes it a little harder to plan out a track. You definitely need to know what code track you're going to use when you plan out a layout. Likewise one code track will have 6" straights and another will not have 6" but instead 5" straights.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Business move to keep you on one brand...sounds cynical but it's true. It's easily overcome by using flex track and being handy enough to modify track to fit.


----------



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

Really, this is all Atlas track that I'm talking about. Those different sizes all among their brand.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes but...is it their Snap Track or even their Code 55? Again it goes back to keeping a buyer in a particular line, a buyer who is inexperienced or not handy enough to work with what is available is best led to stay within a particular type/brand of track.

Melding different types together is not hard and only takes some practice and some solder. However, using sectional track of any type puts limits on layout and track design, regardless of talent and skill.

If you are looking for an easy layout to knock out, use Atlas Snap Track. If you are looking for a more scale appearance, use Atlas C55. If you wish for more freedom of design, use basic components like switches and crossings, and connect them with a like type of flex-track. In all that, don't depart from what ever brand you start with unless you're sure of your ability to mate two different brands/types/rail sizes.


----------



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok I got cha! This was their code 55 vs. code 80 I was mainly talking about. I think I've settled on the code 55. It seems to have the most options and flexibility in track options and pieces. Plus I like the brown ties. I think I could manage soldering different code track together also if I needed too. Are there any major problems among some N scale trains not doing well on smaller code track like there are with some older HO trains needing taller tracks? Or I'm guess new trains will do equally well on any size?


----------



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

briwayjones said:


> I think I've settled on the code 55. It seems to have the most options and flexibility in track options and pieces. Plus I like the brown ties.


Hmm, after doing the price comparison maybe the code 80 track is a better decision.


----------



## kmcsjr (Dec 10, 2010)

briwayjones said:


> Hmm, after doing the price comparison maybe the code 80 track is a better decision.


for me 55 vs 80, is all what's going to look good to you. If you play with 55 for a while, 80 looks huge, but is it really? Especially if you plan to ballast and weather it eventually.

Most new stuff will run fine on 55. Older stuff may not. For rolling stock, you will easily be able to swap out the wheels. For older locos, you might be stuck.

Atlas provides freeware for track planning. I haven't used it. I love my rrtrack 4 software, but thats not free
http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm


----------

